# Onions and mushrooms?



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I know onions and mushrooms are supposed to be bad for dogs. What I'm wondering is how much it takes to for them to get sick. I've been doing a lot more cooking with fresh vegetables and a lot of time, the recipes have onions, mushrooms or both in them. I cut the onion into big enough pieces that it's easy to pick around, but I'm wondering if having some of the chicken out of the dish will hurt him because it was cooked in with the onion and mushrooms. Also, which types of mushrooms are hazardous to dogs? I usually use white button mushrooms. Thanks!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I can't speak to quantity, but I don't give my dogs foods that contain onions, mushrooms or garlic. Raisins and grapes were another surprise on the toxic list. Having lost a beloved Golden to kidney disease, maybe I am super cautious.

The ASPCA site has a searchable list of plants that are toxic to dogs and cats, with a description of symptoms: ASPCA | Toxic and Non-Toxic Plants

Good luck!
Lucy


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Reading over that list, I saw grapefruit on there. I did NOT know that! So bummed...Enzo loves grapefruit (weird, I know). Same with oranges. Wow.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I think the trick is not to go crazy. I discovered that black walnuts are toxic to dogs and can cause seizures. Well, we have a yard full of old black walnut trees AND a senior Golden who has seizures. Do I have major guilt issues or what? 

I just try to minimize the risks I can. So I won't be planting azaleas or tulips in the back yard, but I'm not cutting down the lovely old trees. We do try to pick up the nuts, though, since they are favorite chew-toys.

The list says apples are bad, but our breeder has apple trees in her dog runs and the ground is littered with the apples. Peach pits are also a major no-no. Those I worry about, since kidney damage can result.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, apples are on that list... I think it may be a bit overboard. My dogs have eaten many apples... whole apples many times a day in the fall when they fall off the tree and have been fine.

I don't know the answer to your original question, but I'm sure if he gets a little morsel of each he'll be fine.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I think with a lot of the fruit, it's the pits/seeds. The flesh of the fruit is usually okay.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Leaves and bark are a major problem, too. The ASPCA site talks about cyanide in them.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Onions cause Heinz body anemia... very serious. I believe it is cumulative too, but don't know that for sure. I would avoid ANYTHING with onions. Personally, I wouldn't even take the chance giving meat cooked with onions.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Onions cause Heinz body anemia... very serious. I believe it is cumulative too, but don't know that for sure. I would avoid ANYTHING with onions. Personally, I wouldn't even take the chance giving meat cooked with onions.


 
I'm uber conservative when it comes to forbidden foods and I am the same way about not even giving a meat cooked with onions or garlic. I'm a big grape eater and try to be super careful when cleaning or grabbing some so that Toby can't nab any. Since our dogs seem to love to trash dive I even take out a small trash bag of onion skins and fresh meat containers and dump them in the big outside trash bin as soon as I'm finished preparing a food so it won't give Toby any ideas of a raid. The trash can is also elevated now, not my favorite location, but I just don't want to deal with a major medical issue such as colitis.

I'm even more fanatical about medicines and vitamin supplements. Toby is underfoot whenever we are in the kitchen. DH has a lot of trouble with getting his vitamins and supplements out of the containers. We knew of a story of a rescued Golden Retriever that trained to be a service assistance dog with a man confined to a wheelchair. This man accidentally dropped a bottle of medication and the dog licked a little bit and died as a result. The poor man was inconsolable. That story always sticks in my mind when we drop things that might be a problem for the dogs.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Onions are mentioned below

Does that mean garlic is unsafe for dogs? Not quite. The key to safe use of garlic on dogs is the *dosage level* and *frequency of use*. For a dog to develop Heinz-body anemia, he would have to eat over 0.5% of his body weight in onions to even begin the oxidative process. It means a healthy 60-pound dog would have to eat a whole *5-oz onion*, or several cloves of garlic, to start the Heinz-body process. Since red blood cells are constantly regenerated from the bone marrow, a dog would likely need to ingest this much amount of onion or garlic on a repeated basis to cause permanent harm

Garlic for Dogs | Is Garlic Safe for Dogs?


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Personally I eliminate onions and mushrooms from every dish that is cooked in our house....

...not so much for the dog's sake but those are the 2 biggest food items that I HATE!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Being lucky enough to have a dog who survived hemolytic anemia (of which Heinz body anemia is a type), believe me I would not wish it on any living being. It's horrendous and a quick killer. Cody is a very very fortunate guy.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Betty, 
Cody has you for his angel. You wrapped your wings around him and that's all it took. 
I feel like such a schmuck after reading this list. Maggie loves apples and oranges, not everyday of course. She gets her fair share of strawberries, blueberries and bananas. She grabbed a garlic clove that fell onto the floor while fixing dinner the other night. I really don't want to confine her in her crate when I'm home, but guess I'll have to during dinner prep and the like.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Renee, many fruits are great for the dogs. When they are talking apples, they mean seeds which have arsenic. My crew loves apples, bananas, and berries of all sorts. Many vets say up to one clove of garlic per 20 lbs/ day is healthyso your one loose clove isn't a worry. I am careful with onions and grapes but otherwise I think alot of what we prepare is shared with ours.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

2Retrievers222 said:


> Onions are mentioned below
> 
> Does that mean garlic is unsafe for dogs? Not quite. The key to safe use of garlic on dogs is the *dosage level* and *frequency of use*. For a dog to develop Heinz-body anemia, he would have to eat over 0.5% of his body weight in onions to even begin the oxidative process. It means a healthy 60-pound dog would have to eat a whole *5-oz onion*, or several cloves of garlic, to start the Heinz-body process. Since red blood cells are constantly regenerated from the bone marrow, a dog would likely need to ingest this much amount of onion or garlic on a repeated basis to cause permanent harm
> 
> Garlic for Dogs | Is Garlic Safe for Dogs?


Why even risk it? My dog's health is not something I even try to take chances with. Nothing can change my mind, period.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Chamomile is on the list? I was told to mix the herbs from a chamomile tea bag into Maggie's food when she tore her dewclaw off.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> Why even risk it? My dog's health is not something I even try to take chances with. Nothing can change my mind, period.


Thats like saying why take the chance feeding Kibble

mine get only 20% of a clove a day. 8 cloves goes in their 40 day supply of raw.There's not enough garlic to begin to oxidative. 


<LI class=custom>10 to 15 pounds - half a clove <LI class=custom>20 to 40 pounds - 1 clove <LI class=custom>45 to 70 pounds - 2 cloves <LI class=custom>75 to 90 pounds - 2 and a half cloves 
100 pounds and over - 3 cloves
*Boosting the Immune System* 
*Fighting Bacterial/Viral/Fungal Infections* 
*Enhancing Liver Function* 
*Lowering Blood Cholesterol and Triglyceride Levels* 
*Cardiovascular Tonic* 
*Tick/Flea Repellent*


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My dogs' food has lots of fruits and veggies in it and we also give them pieces of banana and apples often.
I have to be especially careful with everything lately with Sasha eating EVERYTHING on the floor! Selka and Gunner were never browsers like he is!


----------

